# Chordsaver product on MIX Online



## geasap (Sep 4, 2007)

Check out this product at Mix Online: 
http://mixonline.com/news/headline/chordsavers-cable-protection-083007/index.html


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2007)

Is it just me or is this a spam post?


----------



## soundlight (Sep 8, 2007)

Probably spam, which is why no one replied.

(I think that my font is back to normal now!)


----------



## Footer (Sep 8, 2007)

mmm spammy. If you really want to see some great stuff, go over to lightnetwork and read some posts that some chinese vendors made trying to sell their gear their. They are pretty great.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah your font looks normal again. 
We got this kid's toy at the county fair last year. It's got this flexible plastic track with a little motorized car that drives around. It's junk and immediately didn't work at home. All the witting on the box was clearly translated from Chinese to English by a guy from Uganda who spent his formative years traveling between Greece and Siberia. 
Get this: 
Main Title in larger print "Super Diverse Electric Car"
Sub title in large exciting italic font "Band your Eyes on the Powerful Track!"
Other exciting sub title:"Run Quickly on the long bridge from the loosing planks"
and my favorite the instructions for how to snap the track together just says: "Install's Way"
Of course there's this site for those who are fascinated by poor translations and the Japanese's "interesting" way of adopting American culture.


----------



## avkid (Sep 8, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> mmm spammy. If you really want to see some great stuff, go over to lightnetwork and read some posts that some chinese vendors made trying to sell their gear their. They are pretty great.


Some speaker manufacturer from China is trying to sell stuff to us on the PSW Lab.
I expressed interest in him sending me product to evaluate, we'll see what happens.
I actually said that if I deem it good quality, there is a chance of me becoming their North American distributor.
They actually look like designed products, no clear rip offs.


----------



## Footer (Sep 8, 2007)

avkid said:


> Some speaker manufacturer from China is trying to sell stuff to us on the PSW Lab.
> I expressed interest in him sending me product to evaluate, we'll see what happens.
> I actually said that if I deem it good quality, there is a chance of me becoming their North American distributor.
> They actually look like designed products, no clear rip offs.



Heres one of my favorites. http://www.lightnetwork.com//?msg=22676.1


----------

